# Anyone own a Cadillac gauge?



## Tony Wells (Apr 11, 2011)

Also known as a Heightmaster for one example that Mitutoyo makes. Series 515 it is.

The reason I ask is that I seem to have a spare accessory for one. It's a 6" riser block. I have no need of it, so if someone needs or wants it, we should talk.


----------



## Highpower (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't own one, but it sure bears a striking resemblance to my 1903 Springfield sight micrometer!  LOL.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 11, 2011)

Paddy OFernichur link=topic=1652.msg9919#msg9919 date=1302577119 said:
			
		

> They're all manufacturer-specific. A "Pla-Chek" was made by the Cadillac Gage Company of Detroit MI. I have a Starrett Digi-Chek No.258 and it's matching No.258R 10" riser, so I wouldn't need the one you have. Are you sure of the model number of the riser you have? Mitutoyo made several different models, that one in your photo is the "E Type", but there's another style with a completely different base that is far more common.



I know Paddy, but around here, all the old timers know them all by Cadillac gauge. The Mitutoyo name is a Heightmaster. Yes, it's for a "E" type. The Heightmaster it was bought with was a 515-357 18" Digimatic model. The riser is a 515-106. I just happened on this one in a disposal situation, and snagged it. I don't have the Heightmaster, and have no real need for one, and no plans to buy one. I know for a fact that this riser has never been used. I bought it while QA/QC Manager elsewhere. I just hate to see it sitting unused.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 11, 2011)

Highpower link=topic=1652.msg9921#msg9921 date=1302577453 said:
			
		

> Don't own one, but it sure bears a striking resemblance to my 1903 Springfield sight micrometer! LOL.



Does look similar, but I bet the sight mic is a little cheaper!


----------



## Highpower (Apr 11, 2011)

A little???  ;D 

Re: the Cadillac gauge....

What would be a typical use for that tool? Calibrating other height gauges, or setting up surface gauges and what-not?
It looks like NASA material for sure. 8)


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 12, 2011)

Several things can be done with a gage like that. With an accessory kit, set dial bore gages, you can calibrate ID micrometers, you can check height gages for accuracy in travel or squareness, set up layout work very closely. The present a precision reference for setting a vernier or dial, or digital height gage, using it as a comparator.

For most accurate work, they come with a grade AA 1.0000 gage block and are recommended to be set off the surface plate with an amplified test indicator (got one of those too, but keeping it, for sure). This can get down to less than 0.000040" accuracy.

There are a few other uses, but that's about all that comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 12, 2011)

Paddy, the one I pictured above is a mechanical digital readout. Just noticed that. The one I bought was LCD readout. Same basic model though. Kind of with I had snagged it while I have a chance.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 12, 2011)

Paddy, I wrote that in a confusing way. The 515 was one I bought when I worked for company XYZ. I also bought the riser while employed there. That company is dead and gone. I just failed to get the 515 at the time. Why I got the riser block is a good question. I suppose I was thinking I would pick up 515 at some point. 

Funny you should mention checking your Starrett against the Trimos. The reason I bought the 515 + riser at the time was to settle an argument between a Trimos and a Mit height gage. Trimos won, of course. Love those Trimos units. I had two of them at the old shop. I have a B&S TesaHite now. Poor man's MicroHite. It gets me by. Wish I had grabbed a Trimos when I had an opportunity.


----------

